# My journey is over - post PRP recommendations?



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

What a journey, but I have reached the destination, I am now the proud owner of a PRP 

Took only 4 months (27b) which I thought was super fast, wasn't expecting anything before end of this year.

Some tips:

create a translation for everything (even if someone/somewhere it says you don't have to)
rather too much than too little (e.g. never ask "is xy a requirement?" - just take care of it)
apply for your PRP asap, especially since many required documents are the same as with a CSV
don't frustrate, set in your mind "I'll come back if I have to everyday until it gets sorted"
It's gonna cost something
in doubt, hire a legal lawyer like LegalMan, don't take any chances with scammers

Now that I have my PRP and applied for an ID (sadly the smartcard-id was not an option??) - what other stuff should I be doing now


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello congratulations on your PR . Where did you apply for yours 4 months was really a short time. I also want to apply and I'm trying to see which office i can apply at.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

*congrats*

Congrats... when do we apply for PR. i may get CSV soon.
What doccuments we need. I have a family also... if get PR does it apply for my family too....clarify me..
Thank you in advance


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

protocols said:


> What a journey, but I have reached the destination, I am now the proud owner of a PRP
> 
> Took only 4 months (27b) which I thought was super fast, wasn't expecting anything before end of this year.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Once your ID is out, you need to update your records e.g bank accounts, credit accounts, SA driver's licence (this can be done when renewing your licence), employment records, insurance, CVs etc


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

*congrats*

Congrats.. I too got my PR in 2.5 months . Applied on 27th May 2016.

Can someone please advise where should I apply for ID. which branch of Home affairs process ID application faster?

Cheers. !


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats 

What section you applied for the PR?

Where did you submitted your application which VFS center?

Thanks


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys.

Please advise where you applied for your PR.:juggle:


----------



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

@Ebenezar1: I applied via VFS in Cape Town, I highly doubt it made a huge difference though since all the applications go to Pretoria.

@Bwixie: thanks! I'll take that list!

@sri sri: I applied for my PRP shortly after receiving my CSV as the required documents are very similar


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot @ Protocols. I thought maybe in JHB they receive more applications so i wanted to apply outside of JHB like Rustenburg. I didn't know that they all go to Pretoria.

Thanks again and all the best for the future.


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi,

I applied at pretoria (PR) and Bruma (CSV) 

I agree that place of application does not matter at all.


----------

